# Flux core mig welder



## jbobb1 (May 22, 2022)

Would like your take on flux core mig welders. I'm looking at a Lincoln 140 that plugs in to a 115 outlet. I've welder most of my life. Arc, mig and tig. Anything from little parts to 300 amp spray arc transfer, but I'm not totally sold on these type of welders. I want something for my home shop, but don't want to invest 2K.


----------



## 7milesup (May 22, 2022)

I have owned a Lincoln TIG200 for a number of years now and it has been reliable, so there is that.
I just bought a YesWelder ProMig 250, but have very little time on it yet.  Their 205DS is a multi-process and dual voltage.  There are a ton of positive reviews on YouTube from independent folks.  *YesWelder 205DS**.  *I found a 20% coupon when I ordered mine.  I should point out that this one only has a 1-year warranty.
If I was going to do it over, I probably would have gone with the Primeweld series, mostly because of the 3-year warranty and the number of positive reviews.  You would spend about the same on a Primeweld as you will on a Lincoln but the Primeweld, just like the YesWelder, gives you dual voltage and multiprocess.  *PrimeWeld MTS200*
Another option is Eastwood.  I have read a lot of positive reviews about them too.   *https://www.eastwood.com/welders/mig-welders.html*

I am not intending to drive you away from Lincoln, but just pointing out that there are many other options out there that offer a lot for your money.  The Lincoln 140 is made in Mexico whereas all the others are made in China, so having a reputable company such as Primeweld is important.


----------



## C-Bag (May 22, 2022)

I’ve welded most my life too. OA, stick,mig and a little tig. I was working as an independent contractor in an orange house and the guy working with me went down and bought a Lincoln 170. I was VERY skeptical, it was so tiny and the drive looked kinda cheap. But we used that thing 10hrs a day 5-6days a week for 3yrs till I left and it never gave us a bit of trouble. My BIL had one of the 140’s and it was great for smaller stuff. I have a 170 at home now and run flux core, never have hooked up the CO2. I’m no certified welder, just a farm welder, but it’s what I’ve got and I’m not looking to replace it any time soon.


----------



## BGHansen (May 22, 2022)

I have a Hobart 190, 220V MIG.  It came with a roll of flux-core but can use gas if I'd flip the polarity and hook up my cylinder.  I've had the welder for over 5 years and have had no equipment issues (just the operator).  I admittedly don't do a lot of welding, a 2 lb. spool of 0.030" lasts me a couple of years.  The buddy I mention in the post below has a 140 110V welder and at the time was going through a 2 lb. spool a month (he uses gas).  I've not found it to be too inconvenient to wire brush my welds after the fact with the flux core.

Bruce










						Show Us your Welders!
					

My turn....  New here...i have welding machines but do not yet call myself a welder....  Just made this cart from crap about the yard. Holds my Old Miller AC Spot they call it...my Mastercraft 110v MIG was a gift...and my Weldking Coolcut 30 also a gift...actually even the Miller was a gift...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## C-Bag (May 22, 2022)

BGHansen said:


> I've not found it to be too inconvenient to wire brush my welds after the fact with the flux core.


Yeah, most of what I did was stick, so flux core is seamless to me too. Cleaning welds is second nature.


----------



## BladesIIB (May 22, 2022)

I have owned the Lincoln 180C for over 10 years and it has served me well. If you can do 220v I would recommend going that route either Lincoln or another brand just to give you the versatility to use gas if you want to. I typically use Argon even with the flux core wire for less spatter and a for me a little cleaner weld.


----------



## jbobb1 (May 22, 2022)

BGHansen said:


> I have a Hobart 190, 220V MIG.  It came with a roll of flux-core but can use gas if I'd flip the polarity and hook up my cylinder.  I've had the welder for over 5 years and have had no equipment issues (just the operator).  I admittedly don't do a lot of welding, a 2 lb. spool of 0.030" lasts me a couple of years.  The buddy I mention in the post below has a 140 110V welder and at the time was going through a 2 lb. spool a month (he uses gas).  I've not found it to be too inconvenient to wire brush my welds after the fact with the flux core.
> 
> Bruce
> 
> ...


I was just looking at this exact welder.


----------



## FOMOGO (May 22, 2022)

I actually prefer the Hobart over the Lincoln, but picked up a 175 Lincoln 220V used for $150 and it works geat. I had purchased a new metal feed unit for it, but the plastic one it came with seems to be working just fine, so the new one will sit on the shelf till needed. If your looking to save a little money I would check out Craigs list , and facebook MP. There are always used ones there for cheap. Mike


----------



## jbobb1 (May 22, 2022)

BladesIIB said:


> I have owned the Lincoln 180C for over 10 years and it has served me well. If you can do 220v I would recommend going that route either Lincoln or another brand just to give you the versatility to use gas if you want to. I typically use Argon even with the flux core wire for less spatter and a for me a little cleaner weld.


Having only used flux core maybe twice, it's a new game for me.


----------



## jbobb1 (May 22, 2022)

FOMOGO said:


> I actually prefer the Hobart over the Lincoln, but picked up a 175 Lincoln 220V used for $150 and it works just fine. I had purchased a new metal feed unit for it, but the plastic one it came with seems to be working just fine, so the new one will sit on the shelf till needed. If your looking to save a little money I would check out Craigs list , and facebook MP. There are always used ones there for cheap. Mike


I'll do that.


----------



## BladesIIB (May 22, 2022)

jbobb1 said:


> Having only used flux core maybe twice, it's a new game for me.


Gotcha. So having the gas option means you don’t have to use flux core if you end up not liking the new game. I always prefer to have options when possible.


----------



## jbobb1 (May 22, 2022)

BladesIIB said:


> Gotcha. So having the gas option means you don’t have to use flux core if you end up not liking the new game. I always prefer to have options when possible.


Exactly how I feel.


----------



## C-Bag (May 22, 2022)

jbobb1 said:


> Having only used flux core maybe twice, it's a new game for me.


The thing flux has going for it you don’t need the nozzle so it’s like stick welding in that you don’t have to see around around a nozzle.


----------



## jbobb1 (May 22, 2022)

C-Bag said:


> The thing flux has going for it you don’t need the nozzle so it’s like stick welding in that you don’t have to see around around a nozzle.


What about these plastic nozzles for flux core wire I'm reading about?


----------



## C-Bag (May 22, 2022)

jbobb1 said:


> What about these plastic nozzles for flux core wire I'm reading about?


It’s more ceramic. It’s just a little tip that protects the nozzle threads from spatter. Very small.


----------



## jbobb1 (May 22, 2022)

C-Bag said:


> It’s more ceramic. It’s just a little tip that protects the nozzle threads from spatter. Very small.


Ok, so there is a ceramic nozzle available. I had read about plastic nozzles melting, which stands to reason.


----------



## C-Bag (May 22, 2022)

jbobb1 said:


> Ok, so there is a ceramic nozzle available. I had read about plastic nozzles melting, which stands to reason.


Yup, and they are not expensive, or they weren’t when I got mine. I like flux because it’s so low maintenance. No empty tanks, no futzing with regulators etc.


----------



## matthewsx (May 22, 2022)

Mostly comes down to what you're using it for. When I had my kart racing company I carried a cheap HF flux core in the trailer and it saved many a race weekend. I'm a hack at welding so I've just recently bought another HF (Titanium Easy Flux 125) which I suspect will meet my needs just fine. If you have more money you can always get better, I just couldn't stand not having a Mig around incase I need to make a quick repair.

John


----------



## MyLilMule (May 22, 2022)

I hear the Primeweld MIG 180 is pretty good. The company has great customer service.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 23, 2022)

No experience with Lincoln, but I used a Hobart 140 for quite a few years. I changed to a Miller 211 more recently and sold the Hobart to a buddy. I have an argon tank (mostly for the TIG), but I have always used both MIGs with flux-core. I like being able to switch it on, weld up a small bracket, or do a big job, then shut it down without dealing with the gas. I do use the argon with a spoolgun for aluminum.

There is a bit more spatter cleanup, but anti-spatter spray can help with that if the job requires it.


----------



## DavidR8 (May 23, 2022)

I have an old Millermatic 130 110V MIG. Works well but I’d like a little more power for thicker material. 
If I was in the market for a new MIG I’d definitely go for the Primeweld 180. 
I have only good experiences with my Primeweld TIG 225, and their customer service is simply outstanding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C-Bag (May 23, 2022)

DavidR8 said:


> I have an old Millermatic 130 110V MIG. Works well but I’d like a little more power for thicker material.
> If I was in the market for a new MIG I’d definitely go for the Primeweld 180.
> I have only good experiences with my Primeweld TIG 225, and their customer service is simply outstanding.
> 
> ...


Never heard of Primeweld until this thread. Seems like a heck of a deal with a spoolgun included for around $600! Never really needed to weld aluminum until recently and it seems my old Lincoln 175 can’t take a spoolgun  I definitely like the idea of a multiprocess welder in a small format and folks seem to like them….uh oh…..


----------



## MyLilMule (May 23, 2022)

C-Bag said:


> Never heard of Primeweld until this thread. Seems like a heck of a deal with a spoolgun included for around $600! Never really needed to weld aluminum until recently and it seems my old Lincoln 175 can’t take a spoolgun  I definitely like the idea of a multiprocess welder in a small format and folks seem to like them….uh oh…..


I've had one of their TIG 225 welders for a couple years now. Love the machine. I have a Hobart 175 that I'd like to keep as a flux core welder and then add another MIG with gas. Waiting for Primeweld to come out with something bigger than a 180 amp machine. They've been promising a new one for a bit now.


----------



## 7milesup (May 23, 2022)

DavidR8 said:


> I have only good experiences with my Primeweld TIG 225, and their customer service is simply outstanding.


That is good to know David.   I have been looking at their plasma cutter (65 I think) but will have to hold off now since I just bought a mill.


----------



## Charles scozzari (May 23, 2022)

jbobb1 said:


> Would like your take on flux core mig welders. I'm looking at a Lincoln 140 that plugs in to a 115 outlet. I've welder most of my life. Arc, mig and tig. Anything from little parts to 300 amp spray arc transfer, but I'm not totally sold on these type of welders. I want something from my home shop, but don't want to invest 2K.


I have to put my 2 cents in and would, If possible stay away from 110 units. For flux core I use a Lincoln 155 /220v welder and it is a very good unit. Excellent penetration with this welder, never had a problem.      Charlie


----------



## jbobb1 (May 23, 2022)

Got a deal on a Hobart Handler 190 that I just couldn't walk away from! Thank you all for the great advice!


----------



## nnam (May 23, 2022)

My small box Lincoln Welder is rarely used.  The 30% duty cycle at 130 amp is really low for 240v machine.  On the other hand, a Snapon FM140 is much bigger, 120 volt, with 100% duty cycle at 140 amp. I used it most of the time.

I also have another Lincoln 240 volt, wirematic 255.  It is very good machine for thick material.   However, due to age or what I don't know, but low range doesn't work well.

For 140 amp, I would look for 115v machine that is better made and lower cost.

Or if you only look for a single large machine that handle it all, then stay away from 140 amp obviously.

Good luck.

Update: I just saw you already got a machine.   Congrats!


----------



## Charles scozzari (May 23, 2022)

nnam said:


> My small box Lincoln Welder is rarely used.  The 30% duty cycle at 130 amp is really low for 240v machine.  On the other hand, a Snapon FM140 is much bigger, 120 volt, with 100% duty cycle at 140 amp. I used it most of the time.
> 
> I also have another Lincoln 240 volt, idealarc 250.  It is very good machine for thick material.   However, due to age or what I don't know, but low range doesn't work well.
> 
> ...


Hi, I also have a Idealarc 250/250 220v. AC/DC Lincoln (dog house) welder that works as it should and is my go to welder for heavy work. When I do stick weld I run Lincoln Fleeweld 47 (7014). My mig is a 255 wire-matic that I use most every day. I don't know what your primary use would be, but I would consider a stick machine if cleaning slag is not a problem for you.


----------



## nnam (May 23, 2022)

Charles scozzari said:


> Hi, I also have a Idealarc 250/250 220v. AC/DC Lincoln (dog house) welder that works as it should and is my go to welder for heavy work. When I do stick weld I run Lincoln Fleeweld 47 (7014). My mig is a 255 wire-matic that I use most every day. I don't know what your primary use would be, but I would consider a stick machine if cleaning slag is not a problem for you.



My machine is a Lincohn wirematic, not ideal Arc, thanks to your message.  I knew something was off with my orig message.  I don't weld every day.  Just hobby stuff.
I used to have a well-known Lincohn ac dc tombstone welder.  It is very heavy and without wheels, hard to move around.  I used it for stick weld.  However, I was not impressed somehow, and sold it.


----------



## addertooth (May 23, 2022)

Those inexpensive flux core welders can do a lot.  I didn't upgrade mine till I had to MIG some 1/2 inch material.  But, for doing 1/8 or thinner steel, they really get the job done. My original was a Tractor Supply Company 110v welder, and used it to do most of my welds on the 10 Gauge 2 inch square tube table I made for my milling machine.  The table/bench  is stout, and I have full faith in the welds it was made with.  

I picked up an Amico stick/MIG/Flux-Core wire weld/DC TIG.  It works even better (it is a 110/220v model, usually I run it off 110v, unless I need to do thick stuff.  Recently I picked up a YesWelder MP200 welder, which does all the things the Amico does, plus Plasma cutting.  It was a gift for my stepson, who is attending welding school.


----------



## snoopdog (May 23, 2022)

The 110 fluxcore units shine, in the field making repairs without having to lug a cylinder around on light material. I absolutely love my snapon, and it has the ability to run gas or not. Thats what I would look for when choosing one of this type, very versatile. Usually .030 size wire is the limit for these machines, so your not gonna have a lot of deposition, look at duty cycle, and available consumables if you're gonna be using it a lot.


----------



## Charles scozzari (May 23, 2022)

addertooth said:


> Those inexpensive flux core welders can do a lot.  I didn't upgrade mine till I had to MIG some 1/2 inch material.  But, for doing 1/8 or thinner steel, they really get the job done. My original was a Tractor Supply Company 110v welder, and used it to do most of my welds on the 10 Gauge 2 inch square tube table I made for my milling machine.  The table/bench  is stout, and I have full faith in the welds it was made with.
> 
> I picked up an Amico stick/MIG/Flux-Core wire weld/DC TIG.  It works even better (it is a 110/220v model, usually I run it off 110v, unless I need to do thick stuff.  Recently I picked up a YesWelder MP200 welder, which does all the things the Amico does, plus Plasma cutting.  It was a gift for my stepson, who is attending welding school.


.My point is if you buy a welder that runs on 110v in many cases you outgrew it the minute you plugged it in. Most buy them thinking that they can now weld 3/16-1/4-3/8" thick steel. At best you'll do 1/8" and only if you prepare the surface correctly. That applies  (including myself) to buying  a 6" swing lathe, or a small bench top mill, you find you need more capacity right away as with many other tools. Unless you knew the type of work you would do, and did your research. This is only my opinion, but do the research and buy the biggest you can afford or you're wasting your time and money. I may sound harsh, but it's true.       Thanks.


----------



## Magnett (May 23, 2022)

7milesup said:


> I have owned a Lincoln TIG200 for a number of years now and it has been reliable, so there is that.
> I just bought a YesWelder ProMig 250, but have very little time on it yet.  Their 205DS is a multi-process and dual voltage.  There are a ton of positive reviews on YouTube from independent folks.  *YesWelder 205DS**.  *I found a 20% coupon when I ordered mine.  I should point out that this one only has a 1-year warranty.
> If I was going to do it over, I probably would have gone with the Primeweld series, mostly because of the 3-year warranty and the number of positive reviews.  You would spend about the same on a Primeweld as you will on a Lincoln but the Primeweld, just like the YesWelder, gives you dual voltage and multiprocess.  *PrimeWeld MTS200*
> Another option is Eastwood.  I have read a lot of positive reviews about them too.   *https://www.eastwood.com/welders/mig-welders.html*
> ...


I have been looking at the YesWelder ProMig250.  For $500 you get quite the package.  I have watched numerous reviews on the ProMig 250 and all are glowing but one.  I watched one on the PrimeWeld and that reviewer extolled its' virtues.  It is $250 more than the Yeswelder, but, the extra 2 years on the warranty might make it worth it.


----------



## tq60 (May 24, 2022)

Started OA and stick welding in high school, lots of stick welding at Motorola catch building assorted tower hardware.

About 10 ago got a Miller mig 180, great machine but metal needs to be clean.

A couple years ago got a made in Poland Lincoln Flux might for 5 bucks, a little fixing and it works well.

One needs to know the limitations, the Lincoln works on 120 vac and is very handy for repairs within its capacity.

Repaired the log splitter where we were welding 1 inch plate, the Miller works well, we milled out pockets at the interlocking places where the parts met, bolted everything that had bolts and aligned the rest, tacked, checked then at full plastic filled the trenches and came out good.

Next is some sort of tig someday...

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## matthewsx (May 24, 2022)

Charles scozzari said:


> .My point is if you buy a welder that runs on 110v in many cases you outgrew it the minute you plugged it in. Most buy them thinking that they can now weld 3/16-1/4-3/8" thick steel. At best you'll do 1/8" and only if you prepare the surface correctly. That applies  (including myself) to buying  a 6" swing lathe, or a small bench top mill, you find you need more capacity right away as with many other tools. Unless you knew the type of work you would do, and did your research. This is only my opinion, but do the research and buy the biggest you can afford or you're wasting your time and money. I may sound harsh, but it's true.       Thanks.


Absolutely, depends on what you want it to do. At my shop in Michigan I have a Miller 220v unit with gas. I bought the little HF unit I have here because I know there will be a day when I have to do a quick repair and can only find 110v where I am.

I'm a hack and long ago learned the value of finding a qualified weldor for anything that really matters. I learned on Oxyacetylene with my dad and can still stick metal together with it, when I retire I hope to get good with that and TIG. But for now I know my limitations and can't justify a $2400 machine for my needs, also my shop is small so a light small inverter unit is my choice. There are so many good options our there why not have a little 6" lathe and a 14x40 if you have the space....

John


----------



## Grandpop (May 25, 2022)

I have on old 100 amp 110 v Airco mig on argon with .022 wire. Works good up to about .090.

 Also have  Horrible Freight 170 amp 220 v flux unit with "the mod". Use it for up to 1/2 thick with pass from each side. Have run about 2 spools per year thru it (2lb), and like it a lot. I keep .030 & .035 wire in stock. With good flux wire and anti splatter it isn't bad for cleanup. Only disadvantage to flux is the extra smoke/smell.


----------



## C-Bag (May 25, 2022)

Grandpop said:


> Only disadvantage to flux is the extra smoke/smell.


Sorry had to lol as for the first 25yrs I welded I used stick. Now there’s some smoke and smell


----------



## deakin (May 26, 2022)

in this late. i own one of said lincolns however i have several machines. i got the lincoln initially to do some welding on a roof top as it is essentially portable. i use it a fair amount for quick jobs not close to another machine. i'd be hard pressed to use it as a primary welder though but you could get by with it for smaller jobs


----------



## deakin (May 26, 2022)

which brings me to something else. 

i have a widowed cousin in pittsburgh. her deceased husband was an iron worker and had a business for awhile until it went belly up. she is getting her house ready to put on the market and there are 4 or 5 welders there she needs to find new owners for. is there a way to get the info out on them here without paying for it? this is not my stuff.


----------



## Charles scozzari (May 26, 2022)

deakin said:


> which brings me to something else.
> 
> i have a widowed cousin in pittsburgh. her deceased husband was an iron worker and had a business for awhile until it went belly up. she is getting her house ready to put on the market and there are 4 or 5 welders there she needs to find new owners for. is there a way to get the info out on them here without paying for it? this is not my stuff.


post a list of what you have and what voltage and are any 3 phase.


----------



## deakin (May 26, 2022)

this is all i have at the moment. i will get her to send pics of all. the old a/c welder, probably her dad's, is for sure 1ph 240
i think the big miller is gas powered. it's sat there 6-7 years after he closed the business. i think there are 2 more migs there. one is a commercial flux core.
and the anvil is spoken for


----------



## Charles scozzari (May 26, 2022)

deakin said:


> View attachment 407973
> 
> 
> View attachment 407975
> ...


I would suggest after you identify the welders go online, e-bay and others and you can get an idea what the welders are listed for. Remember the condition and age of the welders greatly effects the price. I did check to see what the LN25 was going for and they go for around $1.000. I believe the LN25 in the photo has the gray case which is an older unit, so the price may be more like $700.00 or so.That should give you an idea. Good luck.


----------

